# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Blender, open-domain chatbot, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"A state-of-the-art open source chatbot"

by Stephen Roller, Jason Weston, Emily Dinan
April 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Facebook’s teaching AI to lie like a human"

by Tristan Greene
April 29, 2020

----------

